# Anyone know numbers for Cedar Key area or any info?



## jameswirth (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I'll post this a few places.

I'm dragging the Cape Horn down to Cedar Key in 2 weeks. I don't know anything about the fishing there. Does anyone have GPS numbers for anything (public stuff too)? 

Also, any tips for fishing offshore this time of the year?

thanks!

James


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Fish the jetty around the power plant for trout and redfish. Inshore there can be very hairy so make sure you stay in the channels. You should try to make it back there for scallop season it's a blast!


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

try these: 



http://www.gofc.us/gofc_fishing_articlesreports00.htm



http://www.gofc.us/gofc_fishing_articlesreports00.htm



My favorite place to fish use to be around Seahorse key. The point on the Eastern side of the island, facing the North, I could pick off a redfish off that point 9/10 times. The flats to the South and the East of Seahorse were always pretty good to me as well. Just hope there isn't a West wind which stirs up the water pretty bad. Those flats are great for setting up a drift, as you can drift from just about any direction. 



The Kingfish hole can also be a fun place and the kings should start showing up down there soon. Good luck and don't forget to post a report when you get back!


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey jameswirth, my brother in law fishes Cedar Key alot and has for years. I grew up in Gainesville and have fished Cedar Key many, many times over the last 35 years. I have been a long time looker on PFF, but didn't join until I saw your post. There is some great fishing in Cedar Key, but if you are new to the area it can be very harardous. There are alot of unmarked sand and oyster bars. There is no power plant in Cedar Key. If you have a very clear day you can see the power plant at Homasassa to the S.E. There is great fishing at the jettys around the barge channel at Homassas, but if you don't know the area and try to run a straight shot to the power plant you will likely loose your lower unit and possibly your hull! I have never done very well around Seahorse (which is the biggest Key). If you want to catch trout and reds, try Snake Key, but be careful and don't let the wind blow you up on the flat. I usually fish the lee side depending on the wind. Seahorse reef has some of the best mackerel fishing in the state, but it may be a little early for that. Big spanish and kings are usually there from May till october. The tower at Seahorse reef should have some large sheeps at this time. You can troll west of the reef for grouper with a stretch, *most *of the water out there is 20 feet or so. If you want the location of the best trout and red fishing send me a PM. I won't give you the location of thehoney hole, but I can put you in the area. Good luck.

Bamagator


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Oops, that power plant isn't at Homassa, it'sthe Crystal river plant. When I was replyingI was dreaming of fishing the area and partaking of a taste beverage.

Bamagator


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

give this site a try. it seems to cover steinhatchee back east and i always see several posts on cedar key. good luck.



http://bigbendsportsman.zeroforum.com/zeromain


----------

